
Simple test env – quickly switch operating systems / language versions - Hurtak
https://github.com/Hurtak/simple-test-env
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
Hurtak
Thanks for the tip.

